# RECESS report Limit of wahoo, nice bull



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We left Sherman cove around 06:15 with Tim, Hall, Rob and myself. Plans were to head out to the SSW about 45 miles in hopes of a chance to find some blue water. The seas were 1-2 on our way out with a small thunder cell directly in front of our course. We took a 25 degree cut to the East to avoid it and that was all that was needed. Just south of the 131 we ran across a formed weed line but it was dead of all life, so we were off again to the south. Tim spotted a floating island of weeds just to the south about 4 miles away, with blue waterand a hint of green in it. It seems that the 1165 ft line has been pushing the blue water up in that area. They say that a picture is worth a thousand words. Combos pink and white, not to fast, 6.5 knots is what did it for us. Gene,Tim, Hall and Rob. Team Recess


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE!!!

so, uhhh... when' dinner?


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a nice mess of fish!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Another good day on the water with Recess!



Hall


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

asswhupping right there.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Good meeting you a Sherman Cove. We had pretty much the same results about 10 miles SE of the Nipple. Found a nice 3-4 mile long weedline in Blue water and picked up 4 Wahoo in the 20 range and a nice Bull about the size of yours. The weedline was LOADED with monster size blue runners. Saw a small billfish finning in the weeds but he wasn't interested. Also picked up a tripletail in a barrel, literally


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Nice catch score with the wahoos, awesome


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pic's!!! thanks for sharing Gene...:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Lil' Scout (6/14/2008)*Good meeting you a Sherman Cove. We had pretty much the same results about 10 miles SE of the Nipple. Found a nice 3-4 mile long weedline in Blue water and picked up 4 Wahoo in the 20 range and a nice Bull about the size of yours. The weedline was LOADED with monster size blue runners. Saw a small billfish finning in the weeds but he wasn't interested. Also picked up a tripletail in a barrel, literally


Good job on your catch, Next time you are out there give us a call on 68. Gene and Crew


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

<P align=left>Pictures from Recess trip Saturday. Hall and Tim with Hall's bull dolphin



















Rob with one of the eight Wahoo caught.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap Sometimes a little further outis the ticket. Nice haul guys. :takephoto:clap


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

whats the poundage on that dolphin


----------



## gmblnfool (Jun 10, 2008)

Beautiful colors. Nice cath,


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *specslayer (6/15/2008)*whats the poundage on that dolphin


Your quess is as good as ours. We did not weigh any of the fish. Gene


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW sweet day that bull is stud!:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Heller High Water (6/15/2008)*WOW sweet day that bull is stud!:bowdown


Did you make it out saturday.We were listening for you on 68.Gene


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats a great pic for Frenzy........... Rob and the hoo....

Musta taken some serious boat handling....kept the line angle right too...LMAO!!!!!!

Good Job and good report!!!!

George


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast out there Gene. I'll be headed out Fri,Sat, and Sun with my father in law and brother in law. You guys heading out Friday? If so i'll be looking for ya at Sherman cove. 

Jeremy


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *$$2fish (6/16/2008)*Looks like you guys had a blast out there Gene. I'll be headed out Fri,Sat, and Sun with my father in law and brother in law. You guys heading out Friday? If so i'll be looking for ya at Sherman cove.
> 
> Jeremy


Our plans are head to the double nipple saturday weather permitting.Good luck. Gene


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is great way to go, that must have been a blast.:bowdown


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Had some of that dolphin last night, Tony dropped me a bag, Muchas Gracious!!:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Speckulator (6/15/2008)*Thats a great pic for Frenzy........... Rob and the hoo....
> 
> Musta taken some serious boat handling....kept the line angle right too...LMAO!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Rob will fight any fish hooked. And yes he goes take special care. LOL Gene


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice bull-and report. Thanks for sharing:bowdown


----------

